# Little Etude in B Minor (old)



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Dug out a short older piece of mine, short but sweet, made it just for fun and expect everyone else to see it that way too, mostly posting this because Arnerich's recent Etude thread reminded me.

.wav: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxxOhd_SjRuURGhnN3dhNjJIS1U
PDF: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxxOhd_SjRuUZ05BVVFnRGpnSU0

Enjoy


----------

